# Going down from ICS to Gingerbread ROMs?



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

On a safestrap system, all I need to do is to format the safe side right and I can go from an ICS to Gingerbread ROM.

And, which ROM would you suggest? I'm looking one that doesn't have all the bluetooth issues that come with ICS and has HD video playback and a solid camera/recorder?

Eclipse or Liberty?

Also, my Google account will be find doing from ICS to Gingerbread or no?


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah do a complete wipe of safeside and flash the gb rom. eclipse is the most up to date. works great if you are on .902

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

znel_52 said:


> yeah do a complete wipe of safeside and flash the gb rom. eclipse is the most up to date. works great if you are on .902
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Nitro also has a .904 version that is quite stable and I personally have been running since it was rleased. The link to the information is here:

http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?1612-ROM-Eclipse-Bionic-Test-Build-07-5-3-12

Cheers


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I just flashed the 902 version of eclipse and the calls are horrible. Rings in short bursts while calling someone, then stops and just sits there.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

sevron said:


> I just flashed the 902 version of eclipse and the calls are horrible. Rings in short bursts while calling someone, then stops and just sits there.


obvious questions, you are running .902 and you did do the full data/cache/dalvik wipes prior to install? If both answers are yes, try dl'ing again and reflashing.


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, I did all that. Weird thing is though someone called me and it fixed the issue completely for some reason o.o


----------

